# Not dead yet.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Just a message to say I will be back to composing half / full time tommorow morning now that my brother's visit is over, I stopped for the entire week he was here because I simply didnt have time for it.

If anyone higher up on this site sees this post, you can delete it after 2-4 days.

P.S: Current composition projects are; Requiem Mass, Missa, Violin and Cello partias, Orchestral suite No.1, Symphony No.1, potentially my first full scale piano sonata, along with others which I am composing but wont be done for a long time such as my Magnificat, Messiah and St.Matthew Passion.

P.S.S: I am working on much more than I have listed, it simply would be too much too list here.

Will post images of all my scores very soon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We are still waiting for the score you promised .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'm really intrigued, still eagerly waiting as Pugg said!


----------

